# Thoughts on a Used PC Ultra...



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm considering purchasing a PC Ultra that's 3 years old. Has the TV 12 driver I believe. Any thoughts on reasonable prices and performance vs. newer Ultras? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

I sold my old TV-12 based PC Ultra for $800 locally, so I guess I would have added shipping on top of that if it had to ship it. FYI.

The TV-12 Ultra is a GREAT sub. The new PC13 Ultra that I replaced it with is better still, by a good margin. The primary differences of the new Ultra are the upper bass linearity and even more effortless extension. It is a sharper, crisper accurate sub that drills deep like an oil rig.


Tim
:drive:


----------



## Magialisk (Jan 17, 2008)

Not exactly the same but I just bought a 3 year old CS-Ultra w/ the TV-12 driver in great condition for $420 locally. On Ebay they tend to go for more than that and of course there would be shipping on top of that. This guy had two of them and was trying to unload a whole package including an amp and EQ at a great price but all I needed was the 1 sub. He has since gotten rid of the amp and EQ but had the 2nd sub still as of about a week ago. (5 years old, was asking $400? but *only* local pickup in central FL). 

Since the PC has the amp included I would guess $150-$200 higher than the CS, but it's really just a personal preference thing between the two. I prefer keeping my amps in the equipment rack and being free to place my sub away from an AC outlet :bigsmile: Long story short I'd guess $700+ anyway for a good condition TV-12 PC-Ultra. Hope that helps.


----------

